# Blind Hen



## tyke58 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello, We are from TN and very new to chickens. Got our girls in March and then traded a very mean rooster for 2 new hens about 3 weeks ago. I have kept the new ones apart from the older ones and just put them together about 3 days ago. My question: tonight when I went to take care of them, one of our older hens doesn't seem to have any eyes. It's like they are closed. No blood, no signs of distress. I'm wondering if she has been like this and I haven't noticed. They free range during the day and go into the coop at night. I've always had what I call my "slow" girl, she just doesn't seem to get anywhere on time. Any help with this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

So, she has no eyes whatsoever or do you mean she is keeping them closed?


----------



## tyke58 (Sep 21, 2013)

I believe they are closed. I am going to get her out today and try to see what is going on. She didn't open them while I was there last night (maybe 10 minutes or so).


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Check her over good. Check her eyes, look for any injuries, swollen belly, check her vent and look for lice/mites. She could have any number of issues going and and is keeping them closed because she doesn't feel well. Forgot to add, listen to her breathe to see if you hear any wheezing. Check her crop to see if that feels enlarged.


----------



## tyke58 (Sep 21, 2013)

Eyes still closed this morning. I have washed her eyes out, they will open, but she is keeping them closed. Has a slight rattle when breathing. I have separated her from the rest. No injuries that I see. No swelling other than the puffy eyes. I have read antibotics, so should I try that? Everyone else seems fine so far.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, I would try the antibiotics to see if it clears it up. Does she have discharge from her eyes? It sounds like a respiratory infection.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which antibiotics? Antibiotics are disease specific. From what you've said so far it sounds as though you need for a respiratory problem. That's if its bacterial, it could be viral.


----------



## tyke58 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you. Until I can get to town for meds, I have taken the advice of my 85 year old aunt. We have a farm with her and raise cattle there. She told me to wash her eyes with salt water to clean (just like us). So.. before church today, I did, the wash, when I got back. Both eyes open. She is eating and drinking. Sneezing a bit, but not often. Cleaned everything up again. Going to clean eyes before bedtime. Everyone else still seems ok today. No discharge, no loss of weight so far. seems normal.


----------

